# cu or culo in Portuguese



## mjscott

Portuguese-US descendants from the Azores sometimes use "cu" (I'm sure it's short for _culo_ to mean a person's rear-end. It is also used to refer to the end piece of a loaf of sliced bread.

Seeing a familiar thread in Spanish, seeing that _culo_ is not as inappropraite in Spain as it is in the Americas, I wanted to know what Portuguese people from Portugal and the Azores (and elsewhere on the planet; i.e. Brasil) feel about the appropriateness of using the word, _culo_--and its shortened version, _cu_.

Thanks!


----------



## Chriszinho85

I'm not a native speaker, so I'm not really sure about the appropriateness of using the word. I can only remember hearing it used once, in a song. I just wanted to let you know that "culo" doesn't exist in Portuguese. The word is just "cu." Usually with the words shared between Spanish and Portuguese, the words in Spanish with intervocalic "l" usually lose the "l" in Portuguese. The same thing happens with intervocalic "n."


----------



## Lems

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> I'm not a native speaker, so I'm not really sure about the appropriateness of using the word. I can only remember hearing it used once, in a song. I just wanted to let you know that "culo" doesn't exist in Portuguese. The word is just "cu." Usually with the words shared between Spanish and Portuguese, the words in Spanish with intervocalic "l" usually lose the "l" in Portuguese. The same thing happens with intervocalic "n."


You're surely right, Chris! _Culo _is not a Portuguese word at all. 

Mjscott, the word is not an appropriate word to say in a family environment, in Brazil, as well in a formal conversation. It's use depends on the intimacy level you have with the person you're talking. 

Hope this helps

Lems
______________
Não há nada de errado com o mundo. O problema é que ele é muito mal frequentado.
_Luiz Fernando Veríssimo_


----------



## Outsider

Chriszinho85 is quite right about _cu_.
As for the appropriateness of this word, I must say that here we have a divergence between Brazil and Portugal. In Brazil, it's a very ugly word, because it literally means "anus". In Portugal, however, it can also mean "ass", "butt". As such, although it's obviously not the kind of word you'd tell a high society nice old lady, it's not a terribly bad word, either. 
See this old discussion in another forum, for some testimonies.


----------



## mjscott

Thanks, all of you! NOW I understand the reaction I got from a Brazilian acquaintance when I called the end piece of a loaf of bread the _cu_!


----------



## Vanda

mjscott said:
			
		

> Thanks, all of you! NOW I understand the reaction I got from a Brazilian acquaintance when I called the end piece of a loaf of bread the _cu_!


 
If your friend isn't a young guy, I can just imagine his/her face!


----------



## Johannes

JUst last week  a magazine that comes with Portugal's most prestigious weekly paper " o Expresso" had a cartoon with a saying: " quem se abaixa, mostra o cu".
Tambem já ví manchete de jornal: "Caiu no cu do 4º andar sem sofrer nada".

It's one of those things: if boys can be called " putos", what do you call the girls?


----------



## Outsider

Garinas.


----------



## SambaBaby

Também se pode dizer putas, não é??? Sei que é uma palavra muito feia. Garina é uma palavra mais aceitável? Como é que se diz em inglês?


----------



## Outsider

_Não_ se pode dizer "putas", neste contexto! Garina é uma palavra coloquial, mas não ofensiva. Em inglês, talvez _chick_.


----------



## SambaBaby

AHhh...bom. É que não li bem a frase. Em espanhol un puto pode significar um rapaz que ....muito. Também acho que significa um proxeneta. 

Obrigada pela sua solução.


----------



## Outsider

SambaBaby said:
			
		

> Em espanhol un puto pode significar um rapaz que ....muito. Também acho que significa um proxeneta.


Pode significar coisas negativas em português brasileiro, também. Mas em Portugal quer dizer "menino".


----------



## Vanda

SambaBaby said:
			
		

> AHhh...bom. É que não li bem a frase. Em espanhol un puto pode significar um rapaz que ....muito. Também acho que significa um proxeneta.
> 
> Obrigada pela sua solução.


 
SAmba Baby, garina é um termo conhecido só em Portugal (eu acabei de aprender)! puto, no Brasil, em seu sentido literal é exatamente o que você acha. O mesmo para o feminino. São formas abreviadas para prostituto e prostituta. 
Há uma situação coloquial, usada apenas entre amigos, família, etc - estou sempre falando referente ao Brasil , ok? - em que se usa puto/puta.
ex.: Estou puto com esta situação! (aqui, preferencialmente acrescente um comentário sobre a 'última' dos nossos políticos).


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> puto, no Brasil e em Portugal também, em seu sentido literal é exatamente o que você acha. O mesmo para o feminino. São formas abreviadas para prostituto e prostituta.


Creio que essa etimologia não é correcta, Vanda. Vou verificar.


----------



## Vanda

Outsider, por que será que eu tinha certeza que vc nao me daria tempo para corrigir-me?
Olhei a definição no feminino no Priberam e concluí que era o mesmo.
Mas eu nunca deixo um erro meu sem corrigir. 
obs.: deixe-me explicar para não haver mal-entendidos: o dicionário priberam só tem entrada para o feminino e nenhuma para o masculino, apesar de dar a palavra como feminino de prostituto, daí a minha confusão.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> obs.: deixe-me explicar para não haver mal-entendidos: o dicionário priberam só tem entrada para o feminino e nenhuma para o masculino, apesar de dar a palavra como feminino de prostituto, daí a minha confusão.


Eu achei "puto" no Priberam! Tente outra vez. 

...E veja a etimologia de "puta" ou "puto" no Aurélio.


----------



## Vanda

E eu já ia perguntar se PT é tão machista que não tem prostitutos, só as prostitutas.  (Gente nunca pensei que estaria discutindo estas coisas aqui. hehehe)
anyway, é muito interessante que haja a palavra feminina, mas nao a masculina. VOcês, portugueses, fazem uma idéia do porquê?

Quanto ao uso de puto/puta no Brasil, é o mesmo da palavra inteira, com uma inserção no dicionário do uso em Portugal, conforme já explicado.

Outsider, você que está mais antenado no latim, sabe me dizer se a palavra prostituto [Do lat. prostitutu.] tem alguma coisa a ver com puto [Do lat. *puttu, por putu, 'menino'.]? Estou curiosa.....


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:
			
		

> E eu já ia perguntar se PT é tão machista que não tem prostitutos, só as prostitutas.  (Gente nunca pensei que estaria discutindo estas coisas aqui. hehehe)
> anyway, é muito interessante que haja a palavra feminina, mas nao a masculina. VOcês, portugueses, fazem uma idéia do porquê?


Penso que pela mesma razão por que "rapariga" virou palava feia no Brasil, mas não "rapaz". Como diz, vestígios do nosso passado machista.



			
				Vanda said:
			
		

> Quanto ao uso de puto/puta no Brasil, é o mesmo da palavra inteira, com uma inserção no dicionário do uso em Portugal, conforme já explicado.
> 
> Outsider, você que está mais antenado no latim, sabe me dizer se a palavra prostituto [Do lat. prostitutu.] tem alguma coisa a ver com puto [Do lat. *puttu, por putu, 'menino'.]? Estou curiosa.....


Na verdade, não sei latim, mas parece-me que se a palavra tivesse alguma relação com "prostituto/a" isso seria mencionado nos dicionários. Parece que "puta" resultou de uma evolução semelhante à de "rapariga" no Brasil, ocorrida já no latim, ou latim tardio.


----------



## Vanda

rapariga, puta......faz sentido.  Deve ser coisa mesmo de machistas!
Obrigada!


----------



## SambaBaby

Vamos ver: Isto é uma explicação da palavra puta em espanhol...suponho que o possam compreender. É a origem.



*puta​*

1. f. Prostituta. La voz _puta_ ya se documenta desde el siglo XII, según apunta J. Corominas en su _Breve diccionario etimológico de la lengua castellana _(1987). De etimología incierta, quizá presente el mismo origen que el italiano antiguo _putto,_ _putta_ 'muchacho', que a su vez procedía del latín PUTUS 'niño', vulgarmente PUTTUS, -A. Atestiguada en la antigua germanía de los siglos XVI y XVII, J. L. Alonso, en _El lenguaje de los maleantes de los siglos XVI y XVII: La Germanía _(1979), cita los tipos de putas que existían: _puta de cantón_ 'esperaba a sus clientes en las calles';_ puta callejera_ 'buscaba a los clientes paseando por las calles'; _puta de cementerio_ 'era la que tenía su ubicación en este lugar'; _puta con casa_ 'con casa propia o alquilada, regentada por ella misma'; _puta de albergue de pobres_ 'llevaba a cabo su actuación en albergues u hospitales', etc. Como se aprecia, esta tipología era variopinta, y así continúa en cierto modo en la actualidad, aunque los lugares y actuaciones han cambiado, y también las propias designaciones. El término _puta_ queda como despectivo y ofensivo, y las prostitutas prefieren ser denominadas como _lumis_.​© Espasa Calpe, S.A.
 
Nunca pensei que ia falar da origem da palavra puta!!! Curioso


----------



## Bobzinha

Outsider said:
			
		

> _Não_ se pode dizer "putas", neste contexto! Garina é uma palavra coloquial, mas não ofensiva. Em inglês, talvez _chick_.




*Olá a todos!!! Sei que puta não é uma palavra carinhosa aqui no Brasil, porém tenho uma amiga americana que me chama de "bitch" ou "biatch". Acho que são gírias mais aceitáveis nos Estados Unidos, não sei bem.. Em um dicionário de gírias do Reino Unido está especificando " a girlfriend (mainly black use)". *


----------



## SambaBaby

Acho que é igual em todos as linguas...eu chamo-lhes às minhas amigas bitch o coisas assim mais não num contexto mau. é normal que não se pode usar estas frases num contexto formal. Girlfriend significa namorada e se o dissesse uma rapariga "my girlfriend" se poderia entender como "a minha namorada". 

Sempre ´devemos ter cuidado quando dizemos coisas assim já que podem ter duplo sentido.


----------



## idontknowitalian

qual é a diferença entre _cu_ e _rabo_?  morei em portugal e os meus amigos usavam frequentemente a palavra _rabo_.  tentei de encontrar a tradução, mas não tenho confiança em o que tenho encontrado....é como _cu=ass_ e _rabo=buttocks_??  não sei.


----------



## SambaBaby

Acho que também pode significar "tail" mas também tinha encontrado buttocks, bum, etc. 

Em espanhol, rabo significa tail mas tem duplo sentido....a tail que só têem os rapazes....


----------



## Vanda

ladies, ladies, do your moms know what you are talking about?Go wash your tongues with soap!  

Vamos lá! rabo = cauda- tail. Chulo, vulgar : buttocks OR anus. (e eu discutindo isto em público )

Vejo nas séries americanas as meninas chamarem as amigas de girlfriend, mas nunca um homem chamar os amigos de boyfriends.


----------



## SambaBaby

Sim, mas eu falo o inglês británico. Aquí não dizemos girlfriend às amigas. É uma americanada. 

É interessante isto. Com o foro estou a aprender muitas coisas. Obrigadisima a todos.

Ah! Quero que me corrijam se faz favor.


----------



## Vanda

SambaBaby said:
			
		

> Sim, mas eu falo o inglês británico. Aquí Aqui não dizemos girlfriend às amigas. É uma americanada.
> 
> É interessante isto. Com o foro estou a aprender muitas coisas. Obrigadisima obrigadíssima a todos.
> 
> Ah! Quero que me corrijam se faz favor.


 
Sambababy, há quanto tempo vc estuda pt? You go girl!


----------



## Outsider

idontknowitalian said:
			
		

> qual é a diferença entre _cu_ e _rabo_?  morei em portugal e os meus amigos usavam frequentemente a palavra _rabo_.  tentei de encontrar a tradução, mas não tenho confiança em o que tenho encontrado....é como _cu=ass_ e _rabo=buttocks_??  não sei.


Em Portugal, não há muita diferença. _Cu_ é "buttocks" ou "anus" e _rabo_ pode ser "buttocks", "anus" ou "tail". No Brasil, _cu_ é apenas "anus".



			
				Bobzinha said:
			
		

> Olá a todos!!! Sei que puta não é uma palavra carinhosa aqui no Brasil, porém tenho uma amiga americana que me chama de "bitch" ou "biatch". Acho que são gírias mais aceitáveis nos Estados Unidos, não sei bem.. Em um dicionário de gírias do Reino Unido está especificando " a girlfriend (mainly black use)".


Olá, Bobzinha. Parece-me que em inglês o sentido da palavra _bitch_ se tem suavizado, e hoje é possível tratar uma mulher por _bitch_ na brincadeira, ou como insulto ligeiro (vê-se muito em filmes americanos). Mas em português não sucedeu o mesmo com "puta".

E o assunto continua popular...


----------



## SambaBaby

Não muito tempo. Mas estudo espanhol e isso ajuda-me muito. Gosto de ler os temas e aprendo muito. Oxala pudesse o falar melhor, mais fluente.
Embora, o espanhol, confunde-me muito.


----------



## Bobzinha

SambaBaby said:
			
		

> Acho que é igual em todos as linguas...eu chamo-lhes às minhas amigas bitch o (ou) coisas assim mais não num contextomau (pejorativo). é(É) normal que não se podepossa usar estas frases num contexto formal (como assim? não entendi). Girlfriend significa namorada e se o dissesse *a*  uma rapariga "my girlfriend" se poderia entender como "a minha namorada".
> 
> Sempre ´devemos ter cuidado quando dizemos coisas assim já que podem ter duplo sentido.



É verdade. Quando converso com alguém e quero dizer minha maiga, uso girlfriend, mas não significa que ela é minha namorada. 

Outsider,
É verdade. O mesmo om aconteceu com o "puta", porém acho q bitch é um termo que às vezes pode ser traduzido como puta.


----------



## lampiao

Desculpem interromper a interessante discussão, mas em relação ao tema original, também pode ser usado em expressões, do género:

"Não vejo um cú disto"

I can't see jack's ass (não tenho muita certeza acerca desta tradução, mas acho que em inglês tb se usa)


----------



## SambaBaby

Yes we do use that phrase.


----------

